# CHICK WITH SOMETHING STUCK IN ITS THROAT!!!!!!



## naveed05 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi,am Naveed ... i'm new to this.. Infact i don know if such site exist. Thanks i came to know alotta things thru this site.. One of my chick which is hardly 5 week's old stuck something in its throat today noon.... i tried gently massaging its throat.. also fed it some oil so that the stuck stuff can pass through into its crop.. but nuthing worked... it seems it cant swallow anything.. keeps on opening its mouth and even shes its head so violently sometimes.. i dunno wat 2 do.. guyz i lov it so much,pls help me get through this pls....


----------



## More of a BYC person (Jul 23, 2011)

naveed05 said:
			
		

> Hi,am Naveed ... i'm new to this.. Infact i don know if such site exist. Thanks i came to know alotta things thru this site.. One of my chick which is hardly 5 week's old stuck something in its throat today noon.... i tried gently massaging its throat.. also fed it some oil so that the stuck stuff can pass through into its crop.. but nuthing worked... it seems it cant swallow anything.. keeps on opening its mouth and even shes its head so violently sometimes.. i dunno wat 2 do.. guyz i lov it so much,pls help me get through this pls....


Okay can you feel the object? If you can how big is it?


----------



## naveed05 (Jul 23, 2011)

thanx so much for replying friend...... i cant feel it,but still i'm sure something is stuck in its throat as its so hard for it to swallow anything... i even consulted a vet doctor... he instructed me to use oil thru eye dropper... it hardly eats anything,so i have to use eye dropper to give him liquid food .. i even gave her milk which i guess can balance its diet ... kindly reply friend...


----------



## More of a BYC person (Jul 23, 2011)

naveed05 said:
			
		

> thanx so much for replying friend...... i cant feel it,but still i'm sure something is stuck in its throat as its so hard for it to swallow anything... i even consulted a vet doctor... he instructed me to use oil thru eye dropper... it hardly eats anything,so i have to use eye dropper to give him liquid food .. i even gave her milk which i guess can balance its diet ... kindly reply friend...


Your welcome  But I would keep giving her oil. Do you have a BackYardChickens account? BYC is known for helping people in situations like this. When did this start?


----------



## naveed05 (Jul 23, 2011)

More of a BYC person said:
			
		

> naveed05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks.... i do have a account but i came to know of BYC of very late.... my chick s suffering for 3 days....


----------

